# CO2 in emersed setup?



## Italicus (27 Oct 2014)

Hello, 

I'm trying the dry start method on my little low tech tank, and was wondering;

What if we increase the co2 to the Max?

One way to do that would be putting yeast and sugar in a cup in the tank, and seal the top.

This would create an atmosphere in the tank supersaturated of co2 to the benefits of the plant. 

What do you think?


----------



## Michael W (27 Oct 2014)

It's not really necessary, all you need to do is periodically lift the lid for a few minute to let some fresh air in and it will be fine, just don't let the culture dry out while you do that.


----------



## Italicus (27 Oct 2014)

It is just a curiosity, I wonder if someone has ever tried to grow plants in a co2 sutured atmosphere. 

I wonder if the plants will just grow like crazy or be harmed by the co2


----------



## Crossocheilus (27 Oct 2014)

Well as long as there was enough oxygen for respiration then I suppose it shouldn't harm plants.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Oct 2014)

This guy has done it. He's the importer of CADE in Australia, operates a store called Aquascape Design.


----------



## Italicus (28 Oct 2014)

Interesting video, do you have a link to the whole process? Would be nice to compare the tank when it was set up to now


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Oct 2014)

Italicus said:


> I wonder if someone has ever tried to grow plants in a co2 sutured atmosphere.


Yes, the result is called Global Warming.

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish (28 Oct 2014)

I have read about this idea numerous times, especially on the American forums.
It would appear that adding additional  C02 to a well set up dry start offers no noticeable increase in growth & is a waste of time!!
Never tried it myself but that is what I have read.


----------



## Italicus (28 Oct 2014)

Thank you for the information 

I guess plants will not use more co2 than the one already present in the atmosphere


----------



## Michael W (28 Oct 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Yes, the result is called Global Warming.
> 
> Cheers,



This made my morning.


----------



## Edvet (28 Oct 2014)

CO2 is used in greenhouse cultures extensively (tomatoes, cucumber etc etc) it comes from the burning of fossil fuels to heat the greenhouse.


----------



## parotet (28 Oct 2014)

Edvet said:


> CO2 is used in greenhouse cultures extensively (tomatoes, cucumber etc etc) it comes from the burning of fossil fuels to heat the greenhouse.


Yep, it is one of the "magic solutions" to fight against climate change emissions in the farming sector... the problem is that the ones who defend this don't want to show that this kind of super intensive agriculture has huge GHG emissions due to the incredible need of farming inputs (very similar to our tanks, the more intensive the more inputs needed). They will argue that their efficiency (teqCO2/tone of product; energy used/kg product; kg product/surface) is very good... but well, this is indeed the definition of intensive farming, so nothing new to be discovered in that sense.

The agriculture we need in Europe is the one that let farmers live doing their job (which is not only producing food but other ecological services: not everything is money! Agriculture also produces biodiversity, landscapes, etc.). The market prices haven't increased but the inputs' costs have been doubled over the last decade (especially because most of them depend on electricity and petrol-based products). Not saying that our agriculture must remain as some decades ago (EU population will grow very much and farming intensification is expected) but I get nervous when hearing all this because it will lead the sector to a dead end street (IMO...)

Jordi


----------



## Dantrasy (28 Oct 2014)

I did say the guy operates a store. So he sells co2 gear and wants to promote it. Also, that tank was destined to be on display at an aquarium expo, so I guess he was trying/experimenting to get growth faster in time for the expo. I've never tried it. I have a small emersed hc setup that goes great with a cheap bulb, occasional spraying, and really doesn't need to grow any faster.


----------



## Italicus (28 Oct 2014)

Well, I was not expecting the conversation to take this path...

But I have to admit I didn't think about greenhouses, I guess an emersed setup is not that different from a greenhouse if you think about it.


----------



## NC10 (1 Nov 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Yes, the result is called Global Warming.
> 
> Cheers,



The matrix has finally got you too


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Nov 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Yes, the result is called Global Warming.
> Cheers,


Global warming is a construct of the matrix...?


----------



## dw1305 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi all, 
The 400 ppm of atmospheric CO2 (up from 300ppm pre- the industrial revolution) is very real, and global climatic change will inevitably follow. In the news today: <"*IPCC: rapid rapid carbon emission cuts vital to stop severe impact of climate change*">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NC10 (2 Nov 2014)

I'm not naive enough to think humans have had no impact on the earth, but in the grand scheme of things, 200 years is nothing really is it. How do you explain the constant warming and cooling over millions of years?


----------



## Michael W (2 Nov 2014)

I think there is a big difference between something that was occurring naturally and something that was induced by humans.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Nov 2014)

Anthropologically induced accelerated global warming is a myth. It's one of many effective silent weapon constructs designed to control the global economy, a form of social engineering to ensure society becomes a well regulated animal.
As a side effect it's also a gravy train for many other vested interests and academics and academic institutions...in whom we trust...thus perpetuating the myth.
If the billions of dollars spent on perpetuating the myth were spent on social reforms in the developing world...better education, better health, and ensuring social justice for all, especially women, then the birth rate would fall and global population would stabilize at a sustainable level within a few decades.
The impact of this would be less demand on our natural resources and therefore a reduction in the anthropological carbon footprint and a reduction in other greenhouse gas emissions and therefore a reduction in any apparent global warming...Oh...and incidentally an increase in the standard of living for the poorest of poor in developing nations...
Further, and perhaps more importantly, this in turn would release an almost incalculable intellectual resource from the bondage of poverty, and social, political and religious oppression...how many Curies and Einsteins are out there just waiting for an opportunity to improve the human condition? Or potential scientist waiting to invent new and interesting ways of reducing our carbon footprint?...Sorry slightly satirical but I couldn't resist...
Either way, history will be the final judge...I'm sure that future generations will look back on this whole global warming malarkey and consider our society morally bankrupt...
Phew...that's much better...glad I got that off my chest in a planted tank forum


----------



## NC10 (2 Nov 2014)

Troi said:


> ...glad I got that off my chest in a planted tank forum



lol I thought after it was too late to edit, that this is probably not the time or the place


----------



## parotet (3 Nov 2014)

Human induced global change is not a myth (I was going to add 'IMO'... But the fact it is that it is not my opinion but the opinion of thousands of scientists that cannot be cheating us at the same time). I myself contribute therefore to this fake... But you know what? global warming as well other environmental challenges (pollution, soil conservation, biodiversity loss, etc.) are not something some of us invent for making the life of human beings more difficult or a conspiracy plan... It is just common sense.

For example good farming practices to avoid GHG emissions are at the end farming practices that let farmers save energy, save money, manage much better the resources on which they depend on and gain competitiveness. It is just common sense. The same can be said for water pollution, water footprint, biodiversity impacts or whatever environmental issue that is commonly seen as a constraint to development (obviously understanding development as 'making a lot of profit without taking into account the real cost of human actions beyond economic figures'). Think about chemical and pesticides used some years ago and now forbidden in the agri food industry. Do you think they have been forbidden for environmental issues? Not sure at all... It is rather a fact of food security and quality standards that the business has understood. environmental impacts reduced with this are a welcome side effect.
Therefore the late or non implementation of such simple things like no tillage, anaerobic digesters, techniques to reduce energy consumption, renewable energy use and thousands of things we do basing our whole economy on fossil energies will be see by future generations as a enormous stupidity... I agree, time will past and we will be judged for this.
(Just to finish... It is incredible how people believe in the scientific conspiracy theory rather than understanding a much simpler fact: we've been living quite a lot of decades under a petrol-based world, a limited resource own by a few people... Doesn't it look like a more suitable interest stakeholder????)

(Sorry mates, just my thoughts...)

Jordi


----------



## dw1305 (3 Nov 2014)

Hi all, 





NC10 said:


> I'm not naive enough to think humans have had no impact on the earth, but in the grand scheme of things, 200 years is nothing really is it. How do you explain the constant warming and cooling over millions of years?


 The earth is subject to varying amounts of solar radiation, because its orbit is affected by the position of the other planets.
These are known as <"*Milankovitch cycles">. *This is covered in more detail in Neil Shubin's popular science book <"*The Universe Within*">, and more rigorously in Lenton & Watsons, *<"Revolutions that Made the Earth*">.


Troi said:


> If the billions of dollars spent on perpetuating the myth were spent on social reforms in the developing world...better education, better health, and ensuring social justice for all, especially women, then the birth rate would fall and global population would stabilize at a sustainable level within a few decades.
> The impact of this would be less demand on our natural resources and therefore a reduction in the anthropological carbon footprint and a reduction in other greenhouse gas emissions and therefore a reduction in any apparent global warming...Oh...and incidentally an increase in the standard of living for the poorest of poor in developing nations...


 We will have to differ on whether "Global Climate Change" exists, but I agree with a lot of the comments you made.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (3 Nov 2014)

Somebody give Troi a cigar!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (3 Nov 2014)

Looks like CO2 and temperature is at an historic low


----------



## parotet (3 Nov 2014)

Mr. Teapot said:


> Looks like CO2 and temperature is at an historic low


Just a detail... In the last 600 million years things on earth have changed a little bit regarding whatever you want to look at. An average of whatever parameter is just useless

Jordi


----------



## dw1305 (3 Nov 2014)

Hi all,
It is just a detail really. The earth is very cold and dry at present in geological terms, partially because of the collision between the Indian sub-continent and Asia pushing up the Himalayas, and partially because the continent of Antarctica lies over the South Pole.   

Have a look here: <"Past Climates: Slower change">.

Wait a few hundred million years and the movement of the crustal plates will have improved the climate. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## JayZH (3 Nov 2014)

Tell you my trick. Get some CO2 tablets from ebay, and put a few of them inside your propagator and close the air holes, A saturated CO2 greenhouse. I do it whenever I put in new cuttings. dip the cutting in potassium nitrate salt, add CO2 tablet and leave the propagator auto at 22 C. sit back and watch it grow....


----------



## Mr. Teapot (3 Nov 2014)

parotet said:


> In the last 600 million years things on earth have changed a little bit


Yes. Global warming/cooling have been happening throughout earth's history. CO2 levels have been going up and down also. I don't think anyone here is denying Climate Change is something real and influenced by, amongst others, greenhouse gases.


----------

